# Best Setup for Pier Fishing early June - Kids



## jb186616 (May 30, 2012)

Hey, 
Taking my 7 and 11 year olds fishing and wondered what the best way to setup the pole. Just fishing bottom is what I figured, but would appreaciate any opinions as well. Will be Fishing on the Navarre Pier. 

Thanks in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Light spinning tackle with jigs or gotchas for spanish, blues, skipjacks, and hardtails.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

With kids, I'd recommend sticking with single hook jigs and shy away from the treble hook lures, especially with multi trebles like Gotcha plugs.

They should catch PLENTY of hardtails and hook MANY ladyfish which will give them a lot of pleasure ;-)


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Look At the gotchas and tsunami lure with 1 tteble and a j hook in the back never had any trouble with them.Also look for white bonita jigs fishes love em.


----------

